# Dinner tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, so I have my new toy and I'm looking for reasons to use it. So for dinner tonight, I picked up a couple of swordfish steaks. They are marinating for 1 hour in evoo, white vinegar, minced onion, oregano, basil, salt, pepper and thyme.  Ran some squash down the mandoline and thats marinading in asian sesame oil. Throwing on the grill around 6:00. Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

******!  I love swordfish steaks!! Especially blackened!  I'm just having PP with some Scotts...  Sounds awesome, Nick!  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2005)

Just Scotts?  No Apple juice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Tried a couple ways the 1st night as you suggested but I kinda like it straight..Might try some AJ with it again tonight...Would be nice if I knew your "exact" recipe..... 




 :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2005)

Dang it I ain't go no exact recipe!  Add a little..if you think it's too sweet, you added too much!!!!!!

  Actually I use about a third or a half aj for basting, but only bout a quarter of less for table sauce.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 11, 2005)

I love a good swordfish steak...hope you get the results you are looking for!    Pictures would be nice! :-D


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, Capt'n...This is what I was refering to:



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The good news is that sauce is is simple...in my version it's apple cider vinegar, apple cider or juice, black and white pepper, cayenne pepper, and brown sugar.  It's easy and cheap to experiment with to get it to your tastes.  If you find you added too much apple juice or sugar, add a little white vinegar.  Imho, it has to have a sharp vinegar bite, followed by the heat of the pepper and the sweetness of the apple.  I make mine very hot, and add more apple juice for other folks.



 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I love a good swordfish steak...hope you get the results you are looking for!    Pictures would be nice! :-D



The results were fantastic. Probably the best piece of fish I've ever had. I'm goig to post the marinade in the reciepe section. Sorry no pics, I was in a rush.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2005)

All right, this was so good the last time I'm doing it again tonight. Gonna put them on the gasser though because I'm a little short on time. Gotta go tend bar at the firehouse tonight!
Okay, heres the pics. My wife brought home some baked clams from the fish store also. Not bad for store made.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo/album?.dir=/2293&.src=ph&.tok=phTgKzCBtpe5JTKf


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2005)

That fish looked good nick.
I need to call the wife and have her pick some up for dinner tonight.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2005)

I do love a good Swordfish steak!  Looked really good Nick!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

I, too, love Sword Fish but usually have it blackened..Might have to try it this way!  8)


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> you'll never catch me blackening any fish. TL



Why?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I don't like it.  I just never have.  It ruins the fish as far as I'm concerned by covering up all the subtleties.  I don't like to do too much to fish or other seafood.  About the boldest thing I like is smoked.
> 
> *I don't have much of a problem with someone else doing it*, but you won't catch me.
> 
> ...


LOL!!  Everyone has different tastes.  I love fish (seafood in general) but I always have my swordfish blackened ~ That's just me.  Other fish, Red fish is good blackened too but outside of those, no way!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, hey were only volunteers! Maybe get 4 or 5 workers a year. We had 2 in the last week and a half. Lots of important stuff gets solved at our bar. When I left there this morning, I don't think there were anymore problems in the world!


----------

